
Xlookup, the successor to Vlookup in Excel - hbcondo714
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/02/10/find-what-you-need-faster-xlookup-now-generally-available/
======
omarhaneef
I speak for hundreds, perhaps thousands, of finance users when I say it’s
about time.

Having to use offset or vlookup/hlookup combos was not fun.

This is great news.

